# Will there be item-trading on this forum for Pocket Camp?



## juneau (Nov 22, 2017)

Since New Leaf has the Re-Tail subforum for people to buy and sell items, it should be feasible for this game too, right? As long as you add a friend, you can essentially buy items from them through their market boxes, so we could find items and clothing we want easier if there is a forum or official thread for buying/LF/selling/trading.

If something like this already exists, sorry! Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Justin (Nov 22, 2017)

I guess there could be? Honestly hadn't considered this but if there's demand for it we can look into the idea.

I'm not 100% on exactly how the Market Box works and whether the mechanics make it feasible.


----------



## juneau (Nov 22, 2017)

Oh, I just took a look myself since I didn't really know the mechanics of the boxes either, and it seems like you can only sell collectibles in them, not clothing or furniture.  Guess it won't be that useful/much of a demand for it, then.


----------



## mitfy (Nov 22, 2017)

well, possibly! someone could say they're looking for xyz fish/bug/fruit/etc, esp if it's rarer, and someone who has it can offer it and put it in their market box for them? it's not as much of a private thing though, and there's the chance someone could snatch it away before you get to it.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

i don't really see a need for it. It's only bugs, fish, and fruit. if it was materials, clothes, or furniture than absolutely. 
Maybe we'll get an update that allows more extensive trading in the future


----------



## Libra (Nov 23, 2017)

Would it be allowed to sell TBT for ACPC bells ? Like "you buy this item for x bells in ACPC and in exchange I give you y TBT" ?


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

Don't really see a need for it atm. Maybe if in a future update they allow you to trade furniture/clothes/crafting material then yea.
As of now it's only fish/bugs/fruit/shells, and if you add enough friends most people sell them at pretty reasonable rates imo


----------

